
Quantum Physics, the Mandela Effect and perceived changes to your entree data - sagebird
https://necs.com/blog-article.php?id=48
======
sagebird
This founder thinks his customers are experiencing Mandela Effects when they
think their customer data changed:

Here is a youtube video of him explaining this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUPxDLMCUKM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUPxDLMCUKM)

It does not appear to be an April Fools video - it is a legitimate post from
the founder addressing his customers.

~~~
sagebird
I can't believe no one at his company stopped him from posting this
video/blog. I respect the founder’s rights to think whatever he wants, but
this can't be good for business. Maybe I’m wrong though- perhaps it will
become viral and they will get more customers?

